# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Đi chợ lớn ăn "phật nhảy tường"

## tieuthunhangheo

"Phật nhảy tường" là món ngon danh tiếng trong ẩm thực của người Phúc Kiến (Trung Quốc), được chế biến cầu kỳ, đòi hỏi nhiều nguyên liệu và gia vị tạo ra hương vị thơm nồng. Chỉ riêng cái tên gọi bắt nguồn từ một truyền thuyết xa xưa cũng đã gây sự hiếu kỳ của thực khách.


Chuyện kể rằng hơn 1.300 năm trước, vào thời nhà Đường, có một vị cao tăng không rõ lai lịch đến vùng đất Phúc Kiến truyền giảng Phật pháp. Bên cạnh ngôi chùa vị cao tăng trú ngụ có một quán ăn, thường phảng phất một mùi thơm rất lạ, làm cho vị cao tăng dậy lên nỗi nhớ phàm trần. Đến một ngày kia, vị cao tăng nọ thật sự không chịu nổi sự cám dỗ bèn nhảy qua bức tường để thưởng thức món ăn và đã vi phạm giới luật. Từ đó, người ta gọi tên món ăn này là Phật nhảy tường.

Câu chuyện không được ghi chép trong sách sử chính thống nào cả nhưng được truyền khẩu rộng rãi trong dân gian. Và dù đó chỉ là câu chuyện bịa đặt chăng nữa cũng cho thấy sự đề cao của dân gian về sự hấp dẫn của món ăn này trong ẩm thực của người Phúc Kiến từ xa xưa.

Cách nấu món ăn này khá cầu kỳ, cần tối thiểu hai ngày mới xong. Món Phật nhảy tường phải có ít nhất 7 loại nguyên liệu chính thuộc vào hàng sơn hào hải vị danh giá như vi cá, bào ngư, sò điệp, gân nai, bong bóng cá, hải sâm, nhân sâm. Nguyên liệu phụ có thêm trên 20 thứ khác nữa như nấm đông cô, măng... Ngoài ra, một phụ liệu không thể thiếu chính là rượu Thiệu Hưng, một loại rượu gạo của Trung Quốc, được dùng để ướp nguyên liệu cho dậy hương.


Nấu món súp Phật Nhảy Tường khá cầu kỳ , cần tối thiểu hai ngày mới xong.
Tuy là món ăn có hương vị đặc trưng của Phúc Kiến nhưng món Phật nhảy tường cũng hấp dẫn nhiều người trong giới sành sõi ẩm thức nhiều nơi trên thế giới. Theo từ điển bách khoa baike.baidu.com của Trung Quốc, món Phật nhảy tường nổi tiếng thế giới với tên gọi tiếng Anh là “Buddha jumps over the wall”. Gõ cụm từ này trên công cụ tìm kiếm của Google, có hơn 300.000 kết quả về món ăn này cho thấy nó xuất hiện gần như khắp nơi trên thế giới.

Trong hơn nửa triệu người Việt gốc Hoa hiện đang sinh sống tại TPHCM, dân Phúc Kiến không nhiều, có lẽ vì thế nên số tiệm ăn, nhà hàng bán các món ăn Phúc Kiến cũng hiếm. Tình cờ trong một hội chợ diễn ra tại TPHCM trước tết Canh Dần, chúng tôi gặp một gian hàng giới thiệu món ăn Phúc Kiến; trong đó có món ăn có cái tên rất ấn tượng là "Phật nhảy tường". Đó là gian hàng của quán Gia Phú, nằm trong một con hẻm gần góc đường Gia Phú (quận 6) và đại lộ Đông Tây. Một chén, giống như chén súp, được bán với giá 65.000 đồng.

Do quán ăn Phúc Kiến không nhiều nên người viết không so sánh được hương vị của món ăn tại quán ăn này với quán ăn khác. Người viết cũng chưa có dịp sang tận Phúc Kiến (Trung Quốc), nơi xuất xứ của món ăn, để thưởng thức và so sánh mùi vị. Nhưng sau khi dùng món Phật nhảy tường ở quán Gia Phú thì mới thấy, câu chuyện người xưa kể ra nghe có phần cường điệu nhưng cũng không phải là không có lý
.
*Cách chế biến món phật nhảy tường
*
Thành phần chính của súp Phật Nhảy Tường cần tối thiểu 7 nguyên liệu chính (vi cá, bào ngư, sò điệp, gân nai, bong bóng cá, hải sâm, và nhân sâm); nguyên liệu phụ có nơi đã thêm trên 20 thứ khác nhau nữa...


món ăn theo cách chế biến ngày nay
Trước khi hầm vi cá, ta nên ngâm vi cá trong một bát nước lạnh với dấm gạo qua đêm xong lọc để sẵn. Cho vi cá vào bát lớn để hấp chung với nước cốt gà, rượu Thiệu Hưng, mỡ heo, gừng, hành... mà hấp khoảng 30 phút. Sau đó để nguội, vớt bỏ gừng, hành, và lọc lại nước... giữ vi cá trong tủ lạnh qua đêm.
Phần bào ngư, cho bào ngư vào nồi đun chung với khoảng 3 lít nước (vừa lửa.. cỡ medium) để sôi xong hại lửa còn medium low mà hầm tiếp khoảng 10 phút xong tắt lửa, để qua đêm. Ngày hôm sau, cho bào ngư vào bát hấp chung với nước cốt, rượu mà hấp khoảng 2 giờ là bào ngư sẽ mềm. Vớt bào ngư ra giữ trong tủ lạnh qua đêm. Phần sò điệp, cũng cho sò điệp chung với rượu đỏ trong một bát mà hấp khoảng 30 phút là sò mềm. Vớt sò điệp ra giữ trong tủ lạnh qua đêm.


Ngâm gân nai trong nước ấm khoảng 1 giờ; cho gân nai + rượu vào bát mang hấp (medium heat) khoảng 3 giờ tắt lửa; để nguội, vớt ra giữ trong tủ lạnh để qua đêm.
12 trứng cút mang luộc khoảng 8-10 phút là trứng chín. Giữ trong tủ lạnh.
Phần măng tươi, chỉ lột và lóc lấy phần lõi trắng ở bên trong. Cho măng tươi vào nồi trụng sôi khoảng 15 phút, măng mềm ta tắt lửa sáo qua nước lạnh cho nguội xong cắt mỗi khúc măng làm 4 (khoảng 1.5' dài); giữ lại trong tủ lạnh qua đêm.
Gà xát muối + rượu trắng, rửa sạch (vứt bỏ phần mỡ hoặc mấy miếng bầy nhầy); dùng giấy thấm lau khô, xong chặt gà ra khoảng 12 miếng (lóc hai đùi, cánh, bổ đôi phần ức) giữ trong tủ lạnh qua đêm.
Thịt cũng rửa sạch bằng muối + rượu trắng, cắt thịt ra 12 miếng, để qua đêm trong tủ lạnh. 12 tai nấm mèo ngâm trong nước âm ấm khoảng 30 phút là nấm mềm. Cắt bỏ phần đuôi nấm (phần cứng), rửa sơ lại qua nước lạnh, giữ qua đêm trong tủ lạnh.
Giai trình nấu cho ngày hôm sau:
- 4 củ hồng sâm (có thể dùng sâm tươi trồng ở Wisconsin mà một số chợ Tàu hoặc chợ Ta cũng có bán). Nếu dùng sâm khô, nên ngâm trong nước ấm có cho ít rượu đỏ vào khoảng 30 phút trước khi mang hầm.
- Cần khoảng 1 kg củ cải trắng; gọt vỏ, cắt đôi, bổ lại làm 2 xong cắt miếng khoảng 1' chiều dài để sẵn .Dùng 1/2 kg cà rốt cũng gọt vỏ và cắt dài cùng cỡ như củ cải trắng. 4 lá tre Tàu (loại dùng để bọc nếp hấp) ngâm nước ấm khoảng 30 phút, lá mềm, với ra lau khô để sẵn. 1 lá sen lớn cũng ngâm nước cho mềm, vớt ra lau khô, để sẵn. Dùng nồi chiên chả giò cho dầu đậu phụng hoặc dầu nấu ăn để nóng ở nhiệt độ trung (cỡ 350 độ F); cho củ cải và chiên sơ khoảng vài phút xong vớt ra. Chờ dầu nóng trở lại, cho cà rốt vào chiên sơ khoảng vài phút và chiên măng cũng vậy. Trứng cút chúng ta cũng mang chiên cho vàng vỏ ngoài để sẵn.
Gia vị phụ: một miếng quế (dài khoảng 1/2 gang tay), 4 hoa đại hồi, 6 củ hành hương.
Nước hầm: 2 lít nước cốt gà + 1 lít rượu Thiệu Hưng + 150 g đường phèn + 2/3 cup xì dầu ngon hoặc Magi sauce chính hiệu (1 cup=250ml)
* Dùng chảo lớn để lửa nóng, cho vào khoảng 2 thìa dầu ăn (thìa ăn phở); cho 1/2 phần các gia vị thơm (quế, đại hồi, hành hương) và xào giựt khoảng 1 phút cho lên mùi thơm xong cho phần thịt gà thái sẵn và xào giựt tiếp khoảng 5 phút xong sớt thịt gà đã xào vào một bát lớn để sẵn.
* Sớt thịt và móng heo trong chảo và một nồi hầm lớn, cho nước cốt gà, rượu, đường phèn vào hầm cho sôi. Sau đó cho 1/2 cup xì dầu (hoặc Magi sauce) vào hầm tiếp (medium heat) khoảng 30 phút xong vặn lửa cao (high heat) cho phần thịt gà đã xào vào mà hầm thêm khoảng 15 phút xong tắt lửa để nguội. Sau khi phần thịt đã nguội, chuyển cả nồi thịt qua một bát lớn để hầm cách thủy (hoặc thermal cooker) mà nhớ vớt hành hương bỏ đi.
* Giai đoạn sau cùng, chúng ta dùng một nồi lớn (nồi nấu phở hoặc nồi hấp bánh bao) cỡ 12 lít, cho và 2 cup nước cốt dành sẵn vào trong nồi; cho một rớ tre hoặc rớ hấp để vào đáy nồi xong dùng lá tre trải (phủ) lên trên ráy hấp. Lớp phần móng heo lên xong xếp thịt gà; xong xếp phần thăn heo lên và cho phần nguyên liệu mình đã bọc trong miếng cheese cloth (hoặc vải mỏng) vào lên trên lớp thịt heo. Rưới đều khoảng 1 cup nước cốt lên trên xong xếp nấm và tiếp tục xếp lớp phần của cải trắng, cà rốt, măng tươi lên trên sau cùng nhất. Rưới hết phần nước cốt còn lại lên trên xong dùng miếng lá sen phủ lên nồi hấp.
* Trước tiên dùng lửa thấp mà từ từ hầm nồi súp khoảng 90 phút. Tắt lửa để nguội khoảng 15 phút. Từ từ vớt các nguyên liệu trong nồi ra đĩa bàn lớn. Trang điểm trứng cút lên trên mặt cho hấp dẫn. Dùng một đĩa bàn khác, tháo phần vi cá, bào ngư, sò điệp, gân nai... ra đĩa (nhớ thái bào ngư mỏng cỡ 1/8' trước khi xếp lên đĩa cho đẹp. Cho phần nước cốt vào một tô có nắp đậy...
Cách phục vụ chúng ta có thể trình bày các thứ tại bàn hoặc để trong bếp mà xếp các thứ vào tô cho mỗi khách ăn, trước khi cho nước súp vào và các món ăn chính đi sau vì món Súp Phật Nhảy Tường thật sự là điểm chính của buổi ăn..

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc, click vào du lịch Trung Quốc

----------


## thuty

Món này đắt lắm. Đi với mấy thằng xem menu cho trêu, ăn món này xong nhảy qua tường mà chuồn  :cuoi:

----------


## yeuhanoi

nhìn món này ngon quá. được nếm thử món này bit mùi vị thì tuyệt

----------


## thientai206

chỉ món ăn thôi mà cũng có cả câu chuyện , TQ đúng là bản sắc mà

----------


## dung89

Hic tiền đâu mà ăn món này

----------

